# Saint Laurent Le 5 à 7



## TinyB

Hi,

I haven't seen any posts about this beauty yet. What does everyone think about this bag?

I really want a white/tan one but they both are in smooth leather. The black version has shiny crocodile and matte python leather options. Any chances for the white one to have different leather options?


----------



## zinameeks

This model looks so nice! Very classic and it’ll last for years to come. Tan is my favorite, but I’m curious how durable the leather is. I’ve had some smooth leather bags that never got scratched, and then others that were so sensitive, so it’s hard to know. Bag is a beauty though in whichever color you choose!


----------



## TinyB

It is a beauty!  I love the tan color too but I'm so scared of scratches lol. From what I've seen from the Kaia bag on preloved market, which has similar type of leather, he scratches are quite noticeable.

Here are some pictures I've found


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I just picked up the blanc one yesterday! It’s so chic!


----------



## TinyB

OMG  You look so stylish and chic with the bag!

I kept going back and forth between this one, Celine Ava, and LV Multi Pochette Accessories in Cream Empreinte. Maybe it's a sign from the above that I need to get this bag


----------



## marietpan

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I just picked up the blanc one yesterday! It’s so chic!


How is it so far? Looks so beautiful! I really want to buy this in white but scared of leather scratches and discolouration..


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

marietpan said:


> How is it so far? Looks so beautiful! I really want to buy this in white but scared of leather scratches and discolouration..


So far no scratches! I love it so much I got it in black now as well.


----------



## cheetostaindtop

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> So far no scratches! I love it so much I got it in black now as well.


Have you found that any of your contents fall out easily because of the opening? Since there is no zipper at all. I LOOOVVEEE this style, but I'm really concerned about the no-zipper opening.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

cheetostaindtop said:


> Have you found that any of your contents fall out easily because of the opening? Since there is no zipper at all. I LOOOVVEEE this style, but I'm really concerned about the no-zipper opening.


I also was concerned of this but I haven’t had any issues and I live in NYC so I’m running around with my bag on my shoulder and no issues still. I think unless you took quite a tumble the contents will stay put. The bag stays securely under the arm so that helps.


----------



## cheetostaindtop

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I also was concerned of this but I haven’t had any issues and I live in NYC so I’m running around with my bag on my shoulder and no issues still. I think unless you took quite a tumble the contents will stay put. The bag stays securely under the arm so that helps.


Thanks for your reply! I tried it on in the store once with some of my contents, but I was in a hurry that day, so it wasn't a thorough "test drive". Will pop into the store again to give it another go. I keep looking at other bags to consider, but my heart keeps coming back to this. Especially when I keep seeing it on a few influencers I follow on IG, and they make it look so good due to its minimalist aesthetics.


----------



## camelliacurate

i loved the tan one and almost got it, but saw in store that it is made of raw leather, similar to LV vachetta. So it scratches and marks easily  bought it in Blanc in the end, love it! Waiting for them to come up with more colours, YSL smooth leather is the best.


----------



## mgrant

I purchased this bag yesterday in the smooth leather. It really is so beautiful and sleek. I was trying to decide between this and the Celine Ava (the canvas version). I think I still want the Celine for more casual days, but I'm still glad I got the YSL.

About the smooth leather - I've always avoided this type because I've heard it is delicate. And it is. I almost bought the croc version instead because I knew it would be more durable, but I'm ultimately just not a croc person, so I decided to risk it with the smooth leather. As you can see in the picture, I already managed to crease the leather in the upper corner. When I got home, I was adjusting the strap, lost my grip, and it fell on the floor. When I picked it up - there the crease was. I'll be honest, I was SUPER unhappy about it. After sleeping on it, I feel better, but it still sucks. So just keep that it mind if you are considering this bag. I'm still glad I bought it, but I probably won't buy anything else with smoother leather in the future. I'm apparently too clumsy for it!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

mgrant said:


> I purchased this bag yesterday in the smooth leather. It really is so beautiful and sleek. I was trying to decide between this and the Celine Ava (the canvas version). I think I still want the Celine for more casual days, but I'm still glad I got the YSL.
> 
> About the smooth leather - I've always avoided this type because I've heard it is delicate. And it is. I almost bought the croc version instead because I knew it would be more durable, but I'm ultimately just not a croc person, so I decided to risk it with the smooth leather. As you can see in the picture, I already managed to crease the leather in the upper corner. When I got home, I was adjusting the strap, lost my grip, and it fell on the floor. When I picked it up - there the crease was. I'll be honest, I was SUPER unhappy about it. After sleeping on it, I feel better, but it still sucks. So just keep that it mind if you are considering this bag. I'm still glad I bought it, but I probably won't buy anything else with smoother leather in the future. I'm apparently too clumsy for it!
> 
> View attachment 5250394


Omg that is quite a crease! I would be disappointed too. I’m surprised because I have this in two colors (black and crema) and I live in NYC with two kids and this gets knocked around a lot. It’s fallen on the floor a few times too.  It is kind of my every day bag and I don’t have a spot on the bag. I thought I scratched it but it turned out to be milk that my son spilled on and even though it had dried, it wiped off easily. For me, it’s been incredibly durable, more so than my chanel lambskin bags. Mine doesn’t have a scratch or crease on it yet so I am sorry this happened to you especially as soon as you got home.


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Omg that is quite a crease! I would be disappointed too. I’m surprised because I have this in two colors (black and crema) and I live in NYC with two kids and this gets knocked around a lot. It’s fallen on the floor a few times too.  It is kind of my every day bag and I don’t have a spot on the bag. I thought I scratched it but it turned out to be milk that my son spilled on and even though it had dried, it wiped off easily. For me, it’s been incredibly durable, more so than my chanel lambskin bags. Mine doesn’t have a scratch or crease on it yet so I am sorry this happened to you especially as soon as you got home.


I am glad that your experience with Le 5 à 7 is good so far. I am planning to pick up this bag in crema. Saw it at Saks today and loved it. However the PATENT LEATHER version looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Steve_NoTravelNoLife said:


> I am glad that your experience with Le 5 à 7 is good so far. I am planning to pick up this bag in crema. Saw it at Saks today and loved it. However the PATENT LEATHER version looks absolutely beautiful.


I adore the patent too. Gorgeous!


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

Got the Le 5 à 7 crema from Saks. No box, but came with dust bag in perfect never used condition. My partner is extremely happy with the bag.


----------



## peachiesncream

Love this thread and this bag! I am thinking of purchasing this bag but really unsure about the smooth leather. Can anyone ease my mind on it?


----------



## hs13

Hello everyone. I am considering purchasing this item in croc. I am really worried about the top as there is no zipper. What’s your experience about things falling out ? Would anyone share?


----------



## mgrant

hs13 said:


> Hello everyone. I am considering purchasing this item in croc. I am really worried about the top as there is no zipper. What’s your experience about things falling out ? Would anyone share?


Hi there!

Unless you are putting small, loose items down in the bag, such as a single key/fob, lipstick, cash/coins, etc., you should be fine. I have yet to have anything fall out of my bag. Since the bag is very slim, everything packs in nice and snug, and the strap closure locks it in.

I put all of my small items in my Toiletry 15, and it fits perfectly in the bag with my small wallet or card case, phone, and full set of keys. As a test, I turned the bag upside down and shook it, and while my keys poked out at one point, they never fully fell out. Hope that helps!


----------



## mgrant

peachiesncream said:


> Love this thread and this bag! I am thinking of purchasing this bag but really unsure about the smooth leather. Can anyone ease my mind on it?


You can read about my unfortunate experience earlier in this thread, but it seems others have had better luck than me. To be fair, aside from the crease, there's no other marks on my bag at this point - the smooth leather is more delicate by nature though, so I know that some marks/scratches are inevitable. The display bags at my local Saint Laurent had several marks from people handling them, mostly around the area where the logo closure hooks in. If you have a store nearby, I suggest taking a look to get an idea of how it may wear over time.


----------



## Kkeely30

peachiesncream said:


> Love this thread and this bag! I am thinking of purchasing this bag but really unsure about the smooth leather. Can anyone ease my mind on it?


I asked this question on a YSL FB page regarding the beautiful tan and someone replied with the picture below taken in store. The bag is gorgeous but appears very prone to scratches. Maybe the other leather versions are less prone to scratches, but I would not feel comfortable with the tan.


----------



## mgrant

Kkeely30 said:


> I asked this question on a YSL FB page regarding the beautiful tan and someone replied with the picture below taken in store. The bag is gorgeous but appears very prone to scratches. Maybe the other leather versions are less prone to scratches, but I would not feel comfortable with the tan.
> 
> View attachment 5288876



Yep, that's exactly how the tan one I saw in store looked. The Kaia bag in the same color/leather was even worse.


----------



## Kkeely30

mgrant said:


> Yep, that's exactly how the tan one I saw in store looked. The Kaia bag in the same color/leather was even worse.


I don’t try to baby my bags, they do get their amount of worn love, but that’s too many scratches for me! I can image it would deter a lot of people from purchasing to see in a store like that. The scratches IMO take away from the beauty of the bag.


----------



## mgrant

I mentioned in my original post in this thread that I was interested in the Celine Ava bag as a more casual counterpart to my 5 a 7. I got the Ava today, so I thought I would post a side-by-side comparison of the two, if anyone else was considering these bags. They are roughly the same size, but the Celine is bigger depth-wise. (sorry for the bad lighting)


----------



## silkychic

mgrant said:


> I mentioned in my original post in this thread that I was interested in the Celine Ava bag as a more casual counterpart to my 5 a 7. I got the Ava today, so I thought I would post a side-by-side comparison of the two, if anyone else was considering these bags. They are roughly the same size, but the Celine is bigger depth-wise. (sorry for the bad lighting)



Can you fit more in the Celine? Which one do you prefer? I’m looking to get a hobo style/shoulder bag


----------



## mgrant

papersilks said:


> Can you fit more in the Celine? Which one do you prefer? I’m looking to get a hobo style/shoulder bag



The Celine can fit a little more than the YSL, mostly because it is made out of canvas which has more "give" if that makes sense. The YSL is structured and doesn't stretch open as much as the Celine does. 

I bought both because I wanted a dressier one and a more casual one. While I love them both, I prefer the Celine because the canvas is much more care-free than the smooth YSL leather. Also keep in mind that the Celine has a zipper closure and the YSL does not. I've never had an issue with anything falling out of the YSL, and it's always felt plenty secure, but for some people the lack of a zipper can be a dealbreaker.

Since my wardrobe is mostly casual clothes, I wear the Celine more. But to be fair, the YSL looks nice with casual outfits as well - I just tend to wear it with slightly dressier outfits.

Hope this helps!


----------



## starprism_7

Hi @mgrant & @ChanelCelineLaurentLover , do you mind to chime in how do find your bags are now? How does it age, and hows the functionality of the bag so far

i have been contemplating about the bag, it looks amazing on everybody. I dont mind the smooth leather. As long as it is buff-able and doesn't make permenant scratches. But i do wish to know hows the surface holds up

Another thing is Im curious if the ysl logo stands in the way taking things in and out of the bag, and potentially scratching the leather

Looking for a nice 90’s shoulder bag style. Other that this ysl bag, also contemplating celine ava & prada re-edition hobo, both with zipper, but are not leathers 

Looking forward to your reply ✨


----------



## jessilou

I have both the Celine Ava in the white Triomphe and the dark green YSL 5 a 7 - I love both. The YSL one does scratch and show scratches around the logo/clasp. But I still love it. Both are so wearable and cute.


----------



## mgrant

starprism_7 said:


> Hi @mgrant & @ChanelCelineLaurentLover , do you mind to chime in how do find your bags are now? How does it age, and hows the functionality of the bag so far
> 
> i have been contemplating about the bag, it looks amazing on everybody. I dont mind the smooth leather. As long as it is buff-able and doesn't make permenant scratches. But i do wish to know hows the surface holds up
> 
> Another thing is Im curious if the ysl logo stands in the way taking things in and out of the bag, and potentially scratching the leather
> 
> Looking for a nice 90’s shoulder bag style. Other that this ysl bag, also contemplating celine ava & prada re-edition hobo, both with zipper, but are not leathers
> 
> Looking forward to your reply ✨



I can't really tell you if the leather is buff-able or not, as I luckily haven't scratched mine. However, if you've seen my earlier pictures, you'll know that I managed to get a pretty significant crease in the leather when I accidentally dropped it.  Either way, the leather is delicate, and scratches are most likely going to happen.

Regarding the clasp, I don't find it to be in the way necessarily, but it does take a second to unhook it and hook it back. If you aren't paying attention when doing this, you will definitely get scratches around that area. The display models in the store had scratches around the logo from people hooking it and unhooking it. If you have long nails, it would probably be worse.

I look past the delicate nature of the 5 a 7 because it really is a beautiful, classic style in my opinion. But I probably won't ever by a smooth leather bag again.

I also have the Celine Ava in the brown/black canvas, and I love how care-free that bag is. I love both bags to be honest, but the Ava is more practical. I use the YSL when I'm a little more dressed up, and the Celine when I'm dressed casually.


----------



## starprism_7

jessilou said:


> I have both the Celine Ava in the white Triomphe and the dark green YSL 5 a 7 - I love both. The YSL one does scratch and show scratches around the logo/clasp. But I still love it. Both are so wearable and cute.


Thanks so much for your feedback. I love the look of the white triomphe. And i had tried on the dark green ysl 5 a 7. Beautiful pieces! Which one would you recommend that can transition from day to night better?

i was considering the white ava, or white/black 5 a 7


----------



## starprism_7

mgrant said:


> I can't really tell you if the leather is buff-able or not, as I luckily haven't scratched mine. However, if you've seen my earlier pictures, you'll know that I managed to get a pretty significant crease in the leather when I accidentally dropped it.  Either way, the leather is delicate, and scratches are most likely going to happen.
> 
> Regarding the clasp, I don't find it to be in the way necessarily, but it does take a second to unhook it and hook it back. If you aren't paying attention when doing this, you will definitely get scratches around that area. The display models in the store had scratches around the logo from people hooking it and unhooking it. If you have long nails, it would probably be worse.
> 
> I look past the delicate nature of the 5 a 7 because it really is a beautiful, classic style in my opinion. But I probably won't ever by a smooth leather bag again.
> 
> I also have the Celine Ava in the brown/black canvas, and I love how care-free that bag is. I love both bags to be honest, but the Ava is more practical. I use the YSL when I'm a little more dressed up, and the Celine when I'm dressed casually.


Ahh, i goy what you mean. I did try on the bag at the store, probably brand new display pieces since i dont see any marks on it yet

Personally which one would you recommend between the two? (Celine or ysl). I am looking for something that can transition from day to night


----------



## jessilou

starprism_7 said:


> Thanks so much for your feedback. I love the look of the white triomphe. And i had tried on the dark green ysl 5 a 7. Beautiful pieces! Which one would you recommend that can transition from day to night better?
> 
> i was considering the white ava, or white/black 5 a 7


Probably YSL for day to night. Plus the prices will keep going up!


----------



## mgrant

starprism_7 said:


> Ahh, i goy what you mean. I did try on the bag at the store, probably brand new display pieces since i dont see any marks on it yet
> 
> Personally which one would you recommend between the two? (Celine or ysl). I am looking for something that can transition from day to night



I'd say the YSL if you want to use it for day and night.


----------



## starprism_7

Thank you very much! 


jessilou said:


> Probably YSL for day to night. Plus the prices will keep going up!


----------



## starprism_7

mgrant said:


> I'd say the YSL if you want to use it for day and night.


Thank you very much!


----------



## bunee

How does their python hold up, pros/cons vs smooth? I’m not familiar with how the material holds up in general but the cream python has me strongly considering it, the price premium isn’t so bad either!


----------



## HavPlenty

Saint Laurent Give Its Le 5 a 7 a Soft Makeover - PurseBlog
					

If you ask us, Saint Laurent has been on a roll lately. From the cult-favorite Icare Maxi Shopper to of-the-moment Le 5 à 7 It-Bag, Saint Laurent really feels better than ever right now.




					www.purseblog.com


----------

